# Routing curved patterns into panels



## the_nite_owl (Oct 19, 2009)

I saw a wood working magazine in the store the other day that showed a method for routing what I can best described as a curved cross hatch pattern for a cabinet door.

Essentially a successive series of arcs are cut into the panel and on the reverse side the same is done from a different angle and eventually the two met in the middle opening up some holes through the panel.

Does anyone have any more information on this or similar methods? I do not remember the name of the magazine, may have to go back and buy it but I had hoped to find information online for these types of techniques.
Unfortunately the only keywords I can come up with to search on find almost entirely irrelevant information. :shout:


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi .
I don't know name of this method .>>>lattice (woodturning wizardry is EVIL book)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uygTzLpoStk
http://www.woodworkingchannel.com/dolphin/vidego_video_library.php
Got to router video found trivets.


http://owgd3.onewebgroup.net/Mercha...tore_Code=piecesofvermont&Product_Code=VTB037
http://www.budshands.com/woodturnings.html
http://www.coolclosinggifts.com/


----------



## the_nite_owl (Oct 19, 2009)

It is similar to making trivets as shown in those links but with curves rather than straight lines. Very nice moire effect.
I went back and picked up the magazine, it is the April edition of Fine WoodWorking.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

The boys from the RWS will show you how to put them in place .


The Woodworking Channel Video Library

Select the RWS videos on the right hand side, slide down to the last video on the list, about a 20 min. long...

=======



the_nite_owl said:


> It is similar to making trivets as shown in those links but with curves rather than straight lines. Very nice moire effect.
> I went back and picked up the magazine, it is the April edition of Fine WoodWorking.


----------



## the_nite_owl (Oct 19, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> The boys from the RWS will show you how to put them in place .
> 
> ...


Got it, thanks bobj3. That must be what tigerhellmaker was trying to point me to in his link. I thought he was referring to the Sam Maloof videos not being familiar with the site and I did not see the relevance.


----------

